# Hornady 380 Critical Defense Ammo 95 grain for sale.



## sawgrass (Jan 30, 2009)

Hundred rounds per box in plastic case guard box 80$
Also a 50 round box of Blazer fmj 30$
Gulf breeze


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## chuck62 (Oct 4, 2013)

PM sent as well.


----------



## T Young (Aug 26, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## sawgrass (Jan 30, 2009)

Sold pending


----------



## sawgrass (Jan 30, 2009)

Sold Thanks PFF


----------

